# Fender skirt strings needed



## Balloontyre (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anybody know of a source for blue N white barber pole string that can be used on rear fenders for skirting?
 Thanks


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 31, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Does anybody know of a source for blue N white barber pole string that can be used on rear fenders for skirting?
> Thanks




Back in the early days they used butchers string.Butchers string has a wax coating but i dont think it came in blue/white.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah, a wax coating, that's what I should have looked for. I just laced up my first skirt guard and used a simple off-white twine from the local hardware store. It wouldn't hold up to weather but I don't plan on leaving the old girl outside anyway.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 1, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Back in the early days they used butchers string.Butchers string has a wax coating but i dont think it came in blue/white.




Thanks Gene, 
I would go with plain strings if  Blue n White barberpole can't be found. 

Nice meeting you at MLC, I hope you made it through the storm ok.
Looks like Jersey shore was blasted bad.
Ivo


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Ivo
     We lucked out,The eye passed by us by about 5 miles north of us.We had very little wind damage considering being back in the woods.Generator never kicked on,So everything was fine.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2012)

*ARTS & CRAFTS Store*

Local Arts & Crafts store -- all colors -- maybe dip it in some wax or clears varnish to give you the vintage original look


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 1, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Local Arts & Crafts store -- all colors -- maybe dip it in some wax or clears varnish to give you the vintage original look




Right on, thank you.


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe at Hobby Lobby?They have a lot of out of the  ordinary items. Maybe JoAnn Fabrics too


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 5, 2012)

*here's some on the eBay*

Skirt strings listed : ebay item 221143687130
  also ebay item 221145527647


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the Ebay lead, not quite correct for my application, blue and white twist is what I'm after.
Looking at craft shops for some options now.


----------

